# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Chả, tré - Đặc sản Đà Nẵng

## yeuhanoi

Đà Nẵng có rất nhiều sản phẩm để du khách mang về làm quà. Trong số đó chả bò, nem, tré là những món đặc sản được nhiều người tìm mua. Nổi tiếng nhất là chả lò bà Hường - số 4 đường Hoàng Diệu, hoặc lò chả Sài Đọi số 106/2 Ngô Gia Tự - TP Đà Nẵng. Đây là những nơi làm nghề truyền thống lâu đời và đã trở thành thương hiệu.


Để có được những đòn chả chất lượng cao, những lò chả phải tuyệt đối tuân thủ “bí quyết” cơ bản: chả bò phải được làm bằng thịt bò đùi, loại 1, tươi ngon, lọc bỏ hết gân, xay nhuyễn và không được trộn thêm bất kỳ nguyên liệu nào khác. Các phụ gia đi kèm là hành, tỏi, tiêu, ớt, đường, nước mắm và một ít chất tạo dai theo liều lượng của người thợ chính. Lá dùng để gói là lá chuối đã được rửa sạch và luộc sơ để đảm bảo độ mềm, không bị gãy khi gói. Quá trình làm chả, từ khâu lọc thịt, xay thịt, trộn gia vị, gói chả đến khi luộc xong không quá 2 giờ đồng hồ thì chả mới có được vị tươi ngọt tự nhiên của thịt bò.

Cắt khoanh chả bò Đà Nẵng, khách sẽ thấy mùi thơm của rau thì là thoảng nhẹ, miếng chả có màu đỏ hồng, vị hơi ngọt nhưng cũng rất đậm đà, giòn và dai. Ăn chả bò phải kèm với dưa chua, nem... làm món khai vị trong các đám tiệc, còn ngày thường có thể là những món nhâm nhi tuyệt vời cho quý ông, món ngon ăn kèm bánh mì và ngon hơn nữa khi ăn cùng cháo bò. Chả bò ăn kèm với tỏi, hành tươi, rau thơm, có thể chấm thêm tương hoặc nước mắm tỏi ớt tùy khẩu vị của mỗi người.

Còn một món khác là tré. Thịt để làm tré là loại thịt rẻ tiền nhất trong con heo, đó là tai, mũi, da, ba rọi. Người ta luộc chín thịt, sau đó đem thính với củ riềng, tỏi. Ủ 2 – 3 ngày cho chua và dậy mùi để đạt độ thơm ngon. Có thể đóng gói sản phẩm thịt thính riềng này trong lọ, thẩu hay gói lá chuối lá ổi. Hương vị chính không thể lẫn của tré chính là thịt chua lẫn trong hương củ riềng. Tré Đà Nẵng thường ăn kèm với tương ớt Đà Nẵng. Tương ớt Đà Nẵng có đủ vị thơm cay của ớt, của tỏi, ngọt của đường. Đây là sản phẩm của người Hoa Hội An thế kỷ 17 và nay đã được người Đà Nẵng làm bán kèm với tré.

Tại Đà Nẵng, khách có thể đến: Chả Hường: 04 Hoàng Diệu; Nem tré bà Bình: 77 Hải Phòng; Nem tré bà Đệ: 81 Hải Phòng; Nem - Chả -Tré : 96 Triệu Nữ Vương... để mua các loại đặc sản này.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## chingonrua

Mình thấy *Chả Bò Đà Nẵng* của Ánh Tuyết là sản phẩm rất thơm ngon - đậm đà mà không có bất cứ nơi nào có thể so sánh bằng.

----------


## hcpro

Mọi người xem có chỗ nào ngon nhất thì bảo em với

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

Đà Nẵng thì có Tré Bà Đệ, Chả Bò Bà Hường, Khô Mè bà Liễu... ngoài ra những loại hải sản khô như Mực, Cá ... mọi người có thể thoải mái lựa chọn.

Tour Đà Nẵng khởi hành hàng ngày: Bà Nà, Hội An, Ngũ Hành Sơn. Cù Lao Chàm, Huế... giá rẻ tour da nang, du lich da nang gia re
090.656.0989 Mr.Dân

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn ngon thật đấy, nhưng không biết bao giờ mới được ăn nhỉ

----------


## travel

Nó có giống chả dưới Sa Đéc ko hen, hôm bữa ăn rất ngon, ra Đà Nẵng 2 lần ma chưa ăn ở Đn bao h  :Frown: .

----------


## kenguide

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá, không biết làm món này có dễ không?

----------


## namnguyen

Giống Chả Lá Sương Sông ngoài HN nhỉ

----------


## quanghuy00

tré đà nẵng cũng ngon nhưng mà nó không cay như ở Huế

----------


## vemaybaytanphivan

chả bò đà nẵng tré đà nẵng là ngon số 1

----------


## dung89

Chưa được ăn bao giờ nhưng đoán là sẽ rất ngon

----------

